# Pronoun Name Badges



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2019)

Apparently Target offers name badges with your pronouns on them! Good move. Apparently it's a "Talk to HR" thing, according to Reddit.

If you're not in favor of this, move on, I don't want to hear your opinion.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## NKG (Jan 9, 2019)

Can mine be " Don't fuck with her?"


----------



## Selfish (Jan 9, 2019)

Target is one of the most diverse employers I've had to deal with, and this is just more evidence of that.

.. but really, where do you draw the line? It's supposed to be a nametag. Are we going to add other identifiers as well? Because I prefer people say "light mocha" and not "dark" or "black" when referring to my skin color. Also, my eyes are hazelnut, not brown.


----------



## OK Then (Jan 9, 2019)

I think it’s cool but it would trigger the conservative old hags/farts and closed minded Karens at my store.


----------



## NPC (Jan 9, 2019)

Target: "How can we support our trans team members?"

TMs: "how about paying them a living wage and offering them decent hours?"

Target:


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> View attachment 6960



Fuck off, nobody asked your opinion.

This is something useful for people to know. Trans people exist on this board and they might find this useful.

Don't comment if you have nothing useful to contribute you twat.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2019)

NPC said:


> Target: "How can we support our trans team members?"
> 
> TMs: "how about paying them a living wage and offering them decent hours?"
> 
> ...



Well there is that


----------



## Tainted Kool aid (Jan 9, 2019)

Can I have one that says chopper, helicopter, attack helicopter's


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 9, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Fuck off, nobody asked your opinion.
> 
> This is something useful for people to know. Trans people exist on this board and they might find this useful.
> 
> Don't comment if you have nothing useful to contribute you twat.


Useful how?  Because if he/she are transgender they most likely changes their name too . So their name tag would be Hellen for the guys who dresses like a girl. I’m not gonna call her , or hers I’ll call whatever the name tag says. This transgender issues is way to much . Like I tell my kid that asked me about this issues , you don’t need to accept it but you have to respect it , until she/he enters my kids bathroom at school and it no longer respected it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 9, 2019)

We have a transgendered girl at our store, she is a boy now. I would never ever put him on the spot , neither would she , by wearing a Twitter meme on his chest.
Being trans is bigger than just a name change, so stop toying with people’s emotions and belittling their cause to Twitter memes.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 9, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> We have a transgendered girl at our store, she is a boy now. I would never ever put him on the spot , neither would she , by wearing a Twitter meme in his chest.


I have a guy who carries himself as a she never called “him” called by the name on the tag. Until one day “ she “ was coming out of the girls bathroom and I explained in a nice way that the neutral bathroom are at the front.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jan 9, 2019)

I think the intent is good with the option for pronoun badges but most of the actual trans folks I know would rather not have pronouns on their badge because in their experiences it’s drawn more attention to them being trans in the workplace from coworkers or guests/customers/whatever shoppers are called where they work.  They just wanna go about their lives not deal with jerks.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 9, 2019)

*Stop this now!*
*
If you can't discus this topic without being polite and not insulting people don't come into the thread.

I am tired of this shit.

There isn't a single one of you who doesn't know that that saying certain things are going to piss people off especially about these kinds of topics.

I'm really getting tired of people poking each other just to get a response.
*
*Just fucking stop it.*


----------



## Streetdate (Jan 9, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> I have a guy who carries himself as a she never called “him” called by the name on the tag. Until one day “ she “ was coming out of the girls bathroom and I explained in a nice way that the neutral bathroom are at the front.



From the original company statement regarding bathrooms: “Most relevant for the conversations currently underway, we welcome transgender team members and guests to use the restroom or fitting room facility that corresponds with their gender identity.”

So actually, if you did that, you’re in violation of the stated company policy, and could potentially disciplined for harassment and creating a hostile work environment. So, ya know, don’t.

As far as the name badges go, cool they exist!


----------



## PackAndCry (Jan 9, 2019)

Love the idea, but I wish it was printed on like "Trainer" instead of being engraved, it looks kind of weird the way they did it.


----------



## NPC (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 9, 2019)

If they really wanted to do it right, they'd reissue name badges to everyone with their preferred pronouns. Not just trans TMs.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 9, 2019)

It was with good intent but as this thread has shown that some Target tms/tls dont have such good intentions. Which is rough bc trans already have enough issues and they dont need that shit at work


----------



## Switch23 (Jan 9, 2019)

If it doesn't directly affect you just let people do their thing.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 9, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> If they really wanted to do it right, they'd reissue name badges to everyone with their preferred pronouns. Not just trans TMs.



Not everyone wants pronouns on their name tag.


----------



## Fix It (Jan 9, 2019)

Opinions aside, this is going to open a lot of struggling TMs to more verbal abuse from guests.

All I’ve ever wanted was “I can fix it” on mine 😞


----------



## NPC (Jan 9, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> If they really wanted to do it right, they'd reissue name badges to everyone with their preferred pronouns. Not just trans TMs.



Or...if they really wanted to do something right, they would do something with actual impact. Name badges with pronouns, jeans, attendance contests....aren't support. They're just more distractions so we don't notice a lack of hours and pay.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jan 9, 2019)

This thread also shows that some people can’t be bothered to read through documents or posts to see that the handbook prohibits such discriminatory behavior that they’ve described, and the giant IF YOU’RE NOT IN FAVOR OF THIS, MOVE ON at the top of the thread.


----------



## NPC (Jan 9, 2019)

Fix It said:


> Opinions aside, this is going to open a lot of struggling TMs to more verbal abuse from guests.
> 
> All I’ve ever wanted was “I can fix it” on mine 😞



I want "No habla español" on mine. Guests keep assuming I know.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 9, 2019)

I would reiterate, no one cares, and by that I mean. It doesn’t matter who you are when you work at Target you are a team member. Not a man, not woman just a Team member. Accept that, and then go burn a cross when you are off the clock. Or burn whatever is it you dont agree with I dont care! Keep this nonesense out of our beloved place of employment.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 9, 2019)

NPC said:


> I want "No habla español" on mine. Guests keep assuming I know.


Same but I do speak Spanish but i dont want to be bothered


----------



## NPC (Jan 9, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> I would reiterate, no one cares, and by that I mean. It doesn’t matter who you are when you work at Target you are a team member. Not a man, not woman just a Team member. Accept that, and then go burn a cross when you are off the clock. Or burn whatever is it you dont agree with I dont care! Keep this nonesense out of our beloved place of employment.



Whoa dude, you're so woke. You're an inspiration to us all.


----------



## NPC (Jan 9, 2019)

OneArmedJesus said:


> Same but I do speak Spanish but i dont want to be bothered



LMFAO I can totally relate to that.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 9, 2019)

Breaking news; Angry straight male give his opinion in a topic he shouldn't be in

More at 11


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 9, 2019)

I am the one that responds to “spanish speaking TM” requests.


NPC said:


> Whoa dude, you're so woke. You're an inspiration to us all.


ThIs Is ThE sArCaSAm FoNt. Please use it for sarcasm.


----------



## garbage (Jan 9, 2019)

OneArmedJesus said:


> Breaking news; Angry straight male give his opinion in a topic he shouldn't be in
> 
> More at 11


Question: Why do you have to put “Straight” and “Male” in there like it’s something wrong?

Also, what’s the point? Guests never ever addressed me as “sir” or “dude”. All I got was “EXCUSE ME!! *snaps fingers* DO YOU WORK HERE??”


----------



## NPC (Jan 9, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> I am the one that responds to “spanish speaking TM” requests.
> 
> ThIs Is ThE sArCaSAm FoNt. Please use it for sarcasm.



Now why would anyone be sarcastic to you. Obviously you're the smartest person on this forum, and Target, combined.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 9, 2019)

NPC said:


> Now why would anyone be sarcastic to you. Obviously you're the smartest person on this forum, and Target, combined.


Because, people, are assholes?


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 9, 2019)

garbage said:


> Question: Why do you have to put “Straight” and “Male” in there like it’s something wrong?
> 
> Also, what’s the point? Guests never ever addressed me as “sir” or “dude”. All I got was “EXCUSE ME!! *snaps fingers* DO YOU WORK HERE??”


.... it's a joke..

(This is coming from a straight Male)


----------



## NPC (Jan 9, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Because, people, are assholes?



Well, you would know. Please write a script for a movie called "The Wokening."


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 9, 2019)

Placing bets now

Lets see how long this thread stays open 

I got til the morning


----------



## garbage (Jan 9, 2019)

OneArmedJesus said:


> .... it's a joke..
> 
> (This is coming from a straight Male)


Ahh my bad. I’m really just here for the show. I know this thread is gonna get LIT either way.


----------



## NPC (Jan 9, 2019)

garbage said:


> Question: Why do you have to put “Straight” and “Male” in there like it’s something wrong?
> 
> Also, what’s the point? Guests never ever addressed me as “sir” or “dude”. All I got was “EXCUSE ME!! *snaps fingers* DO YOU WORK HERE??”



Translation: "Ah, an opening to talk about MY ideas now!"


----------



## NPC (Jan 9, 2019)

OneArmedJesus said:


> Placing bets now
> 
> Lets see how long this thread stays open
> 
> I got til the morning



Depends what time Commie goes to bed.


----------



## garbage (Jan 9, 2019)

NPC said:


> Depends what time Commie goes to bed.


LOL


----------



## garbage (Jan 9, 2019)

OneArmedJesus said:


> Dont act like a victim you fuck face


----------



## soyaxo (Jan 9, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> I hope one day karma gets to you and you reap what you have sown. I hope one day you realize how pathetic ,immature , cruel and immoral you have been towards me.


Me when my mom says I can’t come over for dinner and to make something at home


----------



## NPC (Jan 9, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> I hope one day karma gets to you and you reap what you have sown. I hope one day you realize how pathetic ,immature , cruel and immoral you have been towards me.



Is that a line from The Wokening? Dude, spoilers!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 9, 2019)

Honestly, considering how screwy the TM Namw Badge ordering is to begin with — I think this is a terrible idea.

When they originally ordered my name tag, I apparently became “Steve”. My first and last name doesn’t even start or end with a S. My store didn’t have a Steve at the time either 

I was a new team member for quite a while!! And when they ordered me a replacement years later, my first name came back misspelled with an extra L in my name. The order was sent correctly.

Like I said - I’m sure this will be even more screwy.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 9, 2019)

Commies gonna be pissed


----------



## NPC (Jan 9, 2019)

HardlinesFour said:


> Honestly, considering how screwy the TM Namw Badge ordering is to begin with — I think this is a terrible idea.
> 
> When they originally ordered my name tag, I apparently became “Steve”. My first and last name doesn’t even start or begin with a S. My store didn’t have a Steve at the time either
> 
> ...



Reminds me of....


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 9, 2019)

i'm just getting in here before this whole thread gets locked up


----------



## garbage (Jan 9, 2019)

HardlinesFour said:


> When they originally ordered my name tag, I apparently became “Steve”. My first and last name doesn’t even start or begin with a S. My store didn’t have a Steve at the time either


How did you know it was yours that they messed up then?


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 9, 2019)

No. Have a good night


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 9, 2019)

garbage said:


> How did you know it was yours that they messed up then?


The only reason I make that presumption was at the time... I was told by HR that my name tag was the only one missing in the order, and they had received a "Steve" in the mix. My tag was either printed as Steve, or more likely, the printers swapped the tags and the two were sent to separate stores. Either way -- the whole system/process is screwy, like a lot of Target Operations.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 9, 2019)

*Hey Guys -- Let's all calm down, and try to stay on point. I'd prefer not to lock this thread, and allow the discussion to continue. *

- HL4


----------



## NPC (Jan 9, 2019)

HardlinesFour said:


> *Hey Guys -- Let's all calm down, and try to stay on point. I'd prefer not to lock this thread, and allow the discussion to continue. *
> 
> - HL4



I mean......I don't wanna, but you asked so fucking nicely!!!


----------



## rog the dog (Jan 10, 2019)

OneArmedJesus said:


> Breaking news; Angry straight male give his opinion in a topic he shouldn't be in
> 
> More at 11



So you're discrediting his opinion and right to be here based off of his sexual orientation? I think you're confused about what you're supporting lol.


----------



## NKG (Jan 10, 2019)

Reading comments....

It's a fucking name tag folks.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 10, 2019)

rog the dog said:


> So you're discrediting his opinion and right to be here based off of his sexual orientation? I think you're confused about what you're supporting lol.


Read my comments 

It's a joke


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 10, 2019)

A bathroom thread, in disguise


----------



## Jimmy Neutron (Jan 10, 2019)

I dont consider myself trans but I do like to occasionally dress up in drag although I’m a Man. I remember the days when everyone used to call us he-shes. Lol still cracks me up to this day


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 10, 2019)

BackroomHooligan said:


> I dont consider myself trans but I do like to occasionally dress up in drag although I’m a Man. I remember the days when everyone used to call us he-shes. Lol still cracks me up to this day


He she means spicy in Chinese


----------



## NPC (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Kartman (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm not sure I understand... so they print whatever you want over your name??? As a hetero male, what would be over my name?


----------



## can't touch this (Jan 10, 2019)

"woke capitalism" is a joke that really writes itself


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 10, 2019)

NPC said:


> Reminds me of....



I guess even corporate hires idiots sometimes.

How did they misinterpret "(blank)" as, "hmm, you know what? Someone may need a name tag with "(blank)" on it! Hell, make it 20!"


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Jan 10, 2019)

Interesting thread. No matter what my nametag says, guests call me and and other TMs whatever the hell they want with no care in the world. Theres mututal apathy though, as long as I can get my money.

Also, f you're cool with your ETLHR, you can almost put anything on the badge. My ex-SbuxTL had his name-tag say "Vanilla" on top...as a joke...get it?????...

Something to take away.


----------



## phibot (Jan 10, 2019)

Personally, I'm against open restrooms and fitting rooms and such.

However I'm employed by a company that allows such things, so it's not a problem.

I can choose to work somewhere else, but Target overall has been good to me, so I don't.

Someone be offended for me. You guys seem good at that.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> A bathroom thread, in disguise


Ahh the memories..


----------



## Dog (Jan 10, 2019)

I wish I could read


----------



## NPC (Jan 10, 2019)

My main issue with this thread, is it suggests guests think TMs are people, and think we even have pronouns. Guests usually refer to me by what they're looking for. "BREAD! EGGS! SOAP!"


----------



## can't touch this (Jan 10, 2019)

♂️♀️​
~ Only 90s kids will remember this ~​


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 10, 2019)

HR can request badges with additional text. Especially for TMs with extra skills or quick blurbs about the TM.

Seen them with Trainer, 10+ Years, Hearing Impaired, In A Wheelchair But Able to Help, CAN I HELP YOU FIND SOMETHING, HERE TO HELP YOU, Espanol, Signing Knowledgeable


----------



## Backroom81 (Jan 10, 2019)

The part that bugs me is....why are they using 3rd person pronouns?  On the (rare) occasions a person is polite, they use "Miss" "Mr." "ma'am" or "sir" to address you.

And why is there three variants of the pronouns on the nametag?  Do they assume that we're too stupid to know all the variants of she/he?


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jan 10, 2019)

And if there's a boycott over this and the company loses significant money to it, guess whose hours will go down and guess whose salaries will not. 

But don't forget to be proud of our bigwigs and the selfless sacrifices they make for social justice.


----------



## NPC (Jan 10, 2019)

Dead and Khaki said:


> And if there's a boycott over this and the company loses significant money to it, guess whose hours will go down and guess whose salaries will not.
> 
> But don't forget to be proud of our bigwigs and the selfless sacrifices they make for social justice.



And guess who's going to boycott? Everyone who already wasn't shopping at Target.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 10, 2019)

NPC said:


> View attachment 6970



YES!!!!! FINALLY!!!!! THE WORLD IS PERFECT 👌


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Jan 10, 2019)

Fix It said:


> All I’ve ever wanted was “I can fix it” on mine 😞





NPC said:


> I want "No habla español" on mine. Guests keep assuming I know.


"Someday my hours will come!" That's what I want lol


----------



## Times Up (Jan 10, 2019)

My


buliSBI said:


> HR can request badges with additional text. Especially for TMs with extra skills or quick blurbs about the TM.
> 
> Seen them with Trainer, 10+ Years, Hearing Impaired, In A Wheelchair But Able to Help, CAN I HELP YOU FIND SOMETHING, HERE TO HELP YOU, Espanol, Signing Knowledgeable


 My store is big on having trainer on the name tags and a few TMs have hablo Espanol on them.  I haven't seen anything else on them.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 10, 2019)

OK - I want my pronoun to be MasterBlaster!

Alas...




phibot said:


> but Target overall has been good to me


----------



## Aredhel (Jan 10, 2019)

“Got freight?”  On mine.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> My
> 
> My store is big on having trainer on the name tags and a few TMs have hablo Espanol on them.  I haven't seen anything else on them.



Yeah my store has an "I Sign" person


----------



## Fix It (Jan 11, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Yeah my store has an "I Sign" person



My store has a few deaf TMs. Guests don’t pay attention to the name tag until another TM says “they aren’t talking back because they’re deaf”. I have so many stories. They’re my favorite individuals.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jan 11, 2019)

I was impressed that they managed to get one with this:

我说普通话

(I speak Mandarin)


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jan 11, 2019)

I want one that says "Social anxiety.  Please leave alone."


----------



## Kartman (Jan 11, 2019)

SoCalMama said:


> 我说普通话


Does that say "Dog Stew?"


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 11, 2019)

I want one that says "Level 31 Battlemage"


----------



## Louiethe3 (Jan 11, 2019)

Fix It said:


> My store has a few deaf TMs. Guests don’t pay attention to the name tag until another TM says “they aren’t talking back because they’re deaf”. I have so many stories. They’re my favorite individuals.


 I wish our TMs who are deaf had something on their name badge. They are usually really focused on their tasks so they don't get stopped much. One ended up being stopped by a guest, had the guest write what they needed and told them to wait, then the deaf tm went to find a hearing tm.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 11, 2019)

Kartman said:


> Does that say "Dog Stew?"



The answer to your not funny and kind of racist question is in the post.

If you don't believe it here is the link to Google translate.

google translate - Google Search - https://www.google.com/search?q=google+translate&oq=google+translate&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.12105j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Try it yourself.



SoCalMama said:


> I was impressed that they managed to get one with this:
> 
> 我说普通话
> 
> (I speak Mandarin)


----------



## oath2order (Jan 11, 2019)

Fix It said:


> My store has a few deaf TMs. Guests don’t pay attention to the name tag until another TM says “they aren’t talking back because they’re deaf”. I have so many stories. They’re my favorite individuals.



Oh, right, yes, I forgot, we actually have two "I Sign" TMs.

One is the daughter of her deaf mother, both work at the store.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 11, 2019)

*I highly suggest that certain members do not try me again. This is not the Salem Trials, and I do not have to explain myself or my actions. I will be issuing PERMANENT Bans to those who continue to go off topic or troll in this thread. Consider this the FINAL Warning. *


----------



## Selfish (Jan 11, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Oh, right, yes, I forgot, we actually have two "I Sign" TMs.
> 
> One is the daughter of her deaf mother, both work at the store.


That makes sense. It's useful information that's actually pertinent to the job that person does. We don't get any deaf guests at my store, but we get many who speak other languages. No one has them listed on their nametag like that, but it's pretty much known by everyone that so-and-so is the person to call if you're dealing with a specific language.

My take on this: it's great for the people who actually want it, but it feels like Target doing the bare minimum to "show that they care". In my opinion, guests don't need to know which pronouns we prefer. They never really need to use them when they have our name. It may help for other TMs.. but really, if a trans individual actually cares about that, they'd have let their coworkers know by now.

All this will accomplish is causing drama. Drama at the announcement, as we've seen in this thread, and drama at the store level when trans individuals are singled out because they're the only ones with these nametags -- if they even decide to ask for them to begin with.


----------



## Marcellow (Jan 11, 2019)

Nice change but I'd rather get misgendered than have people use they/them pronouns for me.


----------



## NKG (Jan 11, 2019)

This thread took an interesting turn....

To look like I'm  on topic-

"Oh cool pronoun name tags"


----------



## RTCry (Jan 11, 2019)

NPC said:


> Reminds me of....


I want this name badge. The best would be if it said (blank) you.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 11, 2019)

I want a badge that says No/Nope/Nada/Don't Even Ask

I can dig the pronouns though for those who want them. I have a couple of TMs that are questionable about what to refer to them as you know. Having it on the name badge so as not to accidentally offend would be useful.


----------



## see spot save (Jan 11, 2019)

I remember a post here from a user asking if it was okay to wear different name tags depending on what they were identifying as that day.

I remember that topic being asinine to me at the time. Now though, I get it. As far as I'm concerned I'm glad to see Target supporting their team members.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jan 11, 2019)

We need it more for the leadership team so they will stop misgendering trans team members.


----------



## NPC (Jan 11, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> We need it more for the leadership team so they will stop misgendering trans team members.



We need to realize that these changes are empty gestures, and keep us distracted from wanting to ask for more from the company. Example....hours.


----------



## mistershow (Jan 11, 2019)

I really love these tbh. I'm closeted at home, but even a simple they/them tag would make me feel way more comfortable at work. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## oath2order (Jan 12, 2019)

NPC said:


> We need to realize that these changes are empty gestures, and keep us distracted from wanting to ask for more from the company. Example....hours.



This is correct because you literally cannot care about two issues at once.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 12, 2019)

NPC said:


> We need to realize that these changes are empty gestures, and keep us distracted from wanting to ask for more from the company. Example....hours.


Other people in this thread such as this person


mistershow said:


> I really love these tbh. I'm closeted at home, but even a simple they/them tag would make me feel way more comfortable at work. 🤷‍♂️


are saying it’s not an empty gesture. Just because it’s not important to you doesn’t mean it wouldn’t help others.

@mistershow talk to HR and get one! Obviously however if you’re not using them at home, someone from home could come in and see the name tag.


----------



## NPC (Jan 12, 2019)

oath2order said:


> This is correct because you literally cannot care about two issues at once.



Companies don't care about your pronouns. Calm down.


----------



## NPC (Jan 12, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Other people in this thread such as this person
> 
> are saying it’s not an empty gesture. Just because it’s not important to you doesn’t mean it wouldn’t help others.
> 
> @mistershow talk to HR and get one! Obviously however if you’re not using them at home, someone from home could come in and see the name tag.



It's an empty gesture because why wouldn't it be? Companies have one goal, and it's not to care about our well being. Gestures like this don't cost the company anything, and it stands to boost their image. That's all. By all means, the trans and gender non conforming people can all enjoy the benefits. It just happens to be positive...but it's very low commitment positivity. Let's not pretend target just really really cares about us. Dont let these gestures distract you from other issues with the company.

Of course you're too fucking fired up to consider that because someone who doesn't like you is making these points. Big baby.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 12, 2019)

NPC said:


> Companies don't care about your pronouns. Calm down.



I am calm, quit using that as a way to paint me as hysterical.

You're the one with the brainlet ideology that somehow people can only care about one issue at a time.


----------



## NPC (Jan 12, 2019)

oath2order said:


> I am calm, quit using that as a way to paint me as hysterical.
> 
> You're the one with the brainlet ideology that somehow people can only care about one issue at a time.



Actually that's not my point at all. You're too hysterical to try and understand it any different. You're guarded for an attack that isn't there. It's ironic considering your accusation. Try again.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 12, 2019)

NPC said:


> Actually that's not my point at all. You're too hysterical to try and understand it any different. You're guarded for an attack that isn't there. It's ironic considering your accusation. Try again.



Fun fact: Calling minorities making an argument "hysterical" has typically been used to turn public opinion against them. You see it in debates over LGBT and women's rights. Similar examples are when "loud" is used for black rights.

There is absolutely no example of "hysterics" here. You need to cut it out and actually come back with a real argument.


----------



## NPC (Jan 12, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Fun fact: Calling minorities making an argument "hysterical" has typically been used to turn public opinion against them. You see it in debates over LGBT and women's rights. Similar examples are when "loud" is used for black rights.
> 
> There is absolutely no example of "hysterics" here. You need to cut it out and actually come back with a real argument.



Or....calling minorities hysterical is equal treatment. I'm calling your hysterical because you distorted my point to view it as an attack. Like I said, you went on the defense for no reason.

Since you apparently need the help, because you're too angry to do the work yourself, I'll explain my point more clearly. My issue is, adding pronouns to badges, is *a low-effort way to support the communit*y. Target gets to boast about all the ways they support team members. Every way except for liveable wages and hours. So....I'm simply encouraging people...dont let Target's pitiful gesture distract you from your draining bank account.

OH BUT PLEASE, CONTINUE TO BE UPSET. Enjoy your outrage porn.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 12, 2019)

being low effort doesn’t deminish it’s value to the people it helps.


----------



## NPC (Jan 12, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> being low effort doesn’t deminish it’s value to the people it helps.



Oh look, its captain obvious.


----------



## NPC (Jan 12, 2019)

Any sensible person: "pronouns on badges are cool, but it seems like if target really wanted to support team members, they could give them more hours and pay."

Amanda, making a profound observation: "but pronouns on badges have value!!!"


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 12, 2019)

NPC said:


> Any sensible person: "pronouns on badges are cool, but it seems like if target really wanted to support team members, they could give them more hours and pay."


Oh look, it’s captain obvious.


----------



## NPC (Jan 12, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Oh look, it’s captain obvious.



About time I'm getting the recognition I deserve!


----------



## Kartman (Jan 12, 2019)

Love one another, children.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 12, 2019)

NPC said:


> Any sensible person: "pronouns on badges are cool, but it seems like if target really wanted to support team members, they could give them more hours and pay."
> 
> Amanda, making a profound observation: "but pronouns on badges have value!!!"



NPC, making an idiotic observation that is implied in what he is saying: YOU CAN'T CARE ABOUT MORE THAN ONE THING AT ONCE

They do have value, you incorrigible jackass. Just because you can't see it doesn't mean they don't.


----------



## NPC (Jan 12, 2019)

oath2order said:


> NPC, making an idiotic observation that is implied in what he is saying: YOU CAN'T CARE ABOUT MORE THAN ONE THING AT ONCE
> 
> They do have value, you incorrigible jackass. Just because you can't see it doesn't mean they don't.



Do you see the irony here? You're saying I can't care about more than one thing at once. Yet you can't understand that I can support and criticize something at the same time.

Outrage porn at it's finest.


----------



## can't touch this (Jan 12, 2019)

I think it’s really funny that anybody is taking this seriously given what we should all know about how corporations work. They are willing to endorse progressive micro-issues like pronouns as long as doing so doesn’t cost them anything, but are otherwise aggressively anarcho-capitalist on the issues that do (hours and benefits). Congrats, you got your snowflake badge that you can wear while waiting until the heat death of the Universe for the hours and benefits to come back 👌 👌


----------



## NPC (Jan 12, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> I think it’s really funny that anybody is taking this seriously given what we should all know about how corporations work. They are willing to endorse progressive micro-issues like pronouns as long as doing so doesn’t cost them anything, but are otherwise aggressively anarcho-capitalist on the issues that do (hours and benefits). Congrats, you got your snowflake badge that you can wear while waiting until the heat death of the Universe for the hours and benefits to come back 👌 👌



^this guy gets it.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 12, 2019)

*This is why we can't have nice things.*

*Two moderators came into this and asked you to act like grownups.*

*To have a conversation without snipping, scratching, and spitting on each other.*

*But no, that doesn't seem possible around here.*

*The thread is locked.*


----------

